# Kaffee



## Landerson (7. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen, naja zumindest ist es hier gerade Morgen und ich schluerfe meinen Kaffee.
Da mir auch etwas langweilg ist habe ich mich gewundert wie euer "Kaffee-Verhalten" ist.

Meistens trinke ich meine zwei Tassen mit Milch und Zucker waehrend der Arbeit. Frueher als ich noch zur Schule ging habe ich mir ab und an eine Cappuccino - on the run genehmigt.


Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2010)

Trinke keinen Kaffee. Für mich riecht der irgendwie nach Kacke. Und ich vertrage ihn auch nicht besonders.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie kannst du dich über mein "Kaffee-Verhalten " wundern?! Du kennst es ja noch gar nicht^^
Also: Zwei Tassen, morgens  Zuhause, nur mit Milch. Ansonsten den ganzen Tag kein Kaffee mehr.


----------



## Landerson (7. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dich über mein "Kaffee-Verhalten " wundern?! Du kennst es ja noch gar nicht^^
> Also: Zwei Tassen, morgens  Zuhause, nur mit Milch. Ansonsten den ganzen Tag kein Kaffee mehr.



Umm.... You know, Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache. 
Natuerlich meinte ich damit das ich mich gefragt habe wie und ob ihr Kaffee trinkt.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Trinke keinen Kaffee. Für mich riecht der irgendwie nach Kacke. Und ich vertrage ihn auch nicht besonders.



Als Kitten dann wohl Milch, oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Verstehe nicht wie man sowas trinken kann. Ich trinke höchstens mal nen Cappuccino, aber den eher auch selten.


----------



## xKi (7. Oktober 2010)

morgens zum wachwerden, und über den tag verteilt im büro 2-3 tassen.


----------



## Healor (7. Oktober 2010)

Trinke immer nach dem aufstehen eine Tasse. Mit etwas Milch und 1 Stevia. Es ist auch völlig egal ob ich spät dran bin oder sogar verschlafen habe. Den guten morgen Kaffee lasse ich nie aus. 

Höchstens noch einen zur Mittagspause und das wars.

Früher konnte ich mir auch nie vorstellen dieses "Gesöff" mal gut zu finden. Hat sich dann aber mal so eingeschlichen... Starbucks und gratis Kaffee in der damaligen Arbeit trugen stark dazu bei


----------



## Hubautz (7. Oktober 2010)

Da ich 95% meines Flüssigkeitsbedarfs (abgesehen von Suppen, Saucen etc.) über Mineralwasser, Kaffee und trockenem Weißwein zu mir nehme, und letzteres nicht vor 20 Uhr und auch nicht täglich, kommt da über Tag schon was an Kaffee zusammen. Am liebsten frisch gemahlen und handgefiltert. Oder aus einer Maschine die ich mir nicht leisten kann/will. Es gibt auch Pads, die akzeptabel sind. Normale Kaffeemaschinen gehen gar nicht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse Geruch& Geschmack davon. 
Es riecht zwar nicht wie Bersi meinte nach Kacke, aber ich finde den Geruch trotzdem komisch :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag Kaffee eigentlich, aber in letzter Zeit hab ich eigentlich keinen getrunken und vermisse ihn nicht.


----------



## Dweencore (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich trinke ganz selten mal ne Tasse in der Schule.


----------



## Landerson (7. Oktober 2010)

Es muss wohl an der Buero Atmosphaere liegen, aber zu Hause trinke ich seltenst Kaffee.


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich liebe Kaffe aller Art, ich schnupfe ihn sogar durch die Nase!

kein witz... 2x gemacht >_> fragt mich nicht was mich da geritten hatt!

Mein Körper baut Koffeein aber zu schnell ab.

habs sogar schon mit Koffeeintabletten (200 mg je) probiert... naja öffter um das 2-3 fach überdosiert (laut Beipackzettel hätte ich zum Arzt rennen sollen!) aber pasiert is noch nix : /

und biss auf Herzrasen das einem die Vorstellung vom nahen Ableben näher bingt wirkts auch nich viel besser als die normale 800ml Tasse kaffee


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

ich mag kein Kaffee. Wenn ich müde bin pfeif ich mir ein Rockstar rein und Basta.


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Selten trinke ich mal ne Tasse Kaffee, das letztemal ist sicher auch schon ~4Monate her.


----------



## EspCap (7. Oktober 2010)

1-2 Cappuccino eigentlich jeden Tag, nach dem Essen wenn möglich auch gerne noch einen Espresso.
Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe (Ferien, Wochenende) werden es schon mal 3-4 Tassen + Espresso


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich trink auch keinen Kaffee.
Naja höchstens falschen in Form von Instantheißgetränken oder ganz selten einem Eiskaffee


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich trink nur den gekühlten Kaffee von Müller 
Normaler ist einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2010)

Wenn, dann höchstens Eiskaffee.


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2010)

Eiskaffee und Kakao trinke ich sehr gerne und regelmässig.

Normalen Kaffee, wenn, dann nur mit Milch. Eventuell Zucker.
Aber sehr unregelmässig. Manche Tage gar nicht, und maximal 2 Tassen am Tag.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Oktober 2010)

1-2 Tassen pro Tag auf Arbeit. Tiefschwarz.
Leider schmeckt Kaffee nicht so, wie er riecht, denn riechen tut er absolut episch, vor allem, wenn er frisch gemahlen ist. <3


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2010)

Alles keine echten Nerds! Echte Nerds laufen nur mit Kaffee, weshalb es bei entsprechenden Jobs meist auch kostenlos Kaffee gibt. 

Ich brauch nach dem Aufstehen eine Tasse um munter genug zu werden um den Weg zur Arbeit zu finden. Dort angekommen (ich hab etwa 10min Weg bis ins Buero) mach ich mir die naechste Tasse, waehrend das Nerdlab hochfaehrt. Dann gibt es meist noch eine Tasse vor dem Mittag und ueber den Nachmittag verteilt vielleicht nochmal zwei. Je nach Laune zu Hause noch eine grosse Tasse oder irgend etwas im Format eines Espresso oder so. Am Abend vermeide ich es eigentlich Kaffee zu trinken - es sei denn wir waren irgendwo lecker essen. Dann darf es auch nochmal ein netter Espresso danach sein...


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> 1-2 Tassen pro Tag auf Arbeit. Tiefschwarz.
> Leider schmeckt Kaffee nicht so, wie er riecht, denn riechen tut er absolut episch, vor allem, wenn er frisch gemahlen ist. <3


Find ich genau umgekehrt. Schmecken tut er...naja...erträglich, aber der Gerucht, vor allem morgens, da wird mir so übel -.- igitt


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

1-4 Tassen pro Tag. Fast nur in der Schule...je nachdem wie müde ich bin kommt der erste in der ersten kleinen Pause oder halt der ersten großen Pause. Und dann halt je nach Bedarf mehr. Wenn ich dringend was machen muss (lernen vor ner Klausur, wichtige Hausaufgaben) dann steigt der Kaffeekonsum auf Kannenlevel um mich morgens oder abends wachzuhalten/wachzukriegen.
Und echter Kaffee ist natürlich tiefschwarz


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2010)

Schwarzen Kaffe mag ich gar nicht. Eine Tasse am Tag ist zwar gut für den Stoffwechsel, aber pur kriege ich das Zeug nicht runter. Allerdings trinke ich unterwegs gerne mal einen Caramel Macchiato mit Sojamilch, der schmeckt mir ganz gut. Ist zwar nicht billig, aber wenn man nicht raucht, nicht säuft und sich vegan ernährt, darf man sich das ruhig mal erlauben.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2010)

Kaffee. Schwarz.
Oder einen Cappu/Latte.

Ich trinke das Zeug nur zuhause, auf Arbeit trinke ich nur Wasser, weil ich es einfach gern habe die Senseo anzuschmeißen und gemütlich einen leckeren Kaffee zu ziehen.


----------



## Firun (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich trinke so 2-3 Tassen am Tag, Schwarz ohne alles.
Ausserdem gehe ich sehr gerne zu Starbucks um schön chillig in einer Chouch sitzend einen Kaffee zu genießen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Als Kitten dann wohl Milch, oder?



Kuhsaft und wahnsinnig gerne Kakao, ja!


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Kuhsaft und wahnsinnig gerne Kakao, ja!



Besser gehts auch garnicht! - Du Trinkst aber schon Katzenmilch, so als Berserkerkitten, oder?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2010)

Hm.. Bei mir is es unterschiedlich, wie viel und welchen Kaffee ich trinke. Hab ich frei, trink ich wenn überhaupt morgens eine Tasse mit Milch und Zucker, ansonsten keinen Kaffee. Muss ich allerdings arbeiten, trink ich je nach Schicht zu Hause schon 1-2 Tassen, nehm mir meinen Thermobecher voll Kaffee für die Autofahrt (ungefähr ne Dreiviertelstunde ^^) mit, setz auf der Arbeit Kaffee auf, geh mich umziehn, hol die Kanne und trink dann mit den Kollegen bis zum ersten Einsatz nochmal Kaffee. Je nach Müdigkeitsgrad hol ich mir dann gegen Mitte der Schicht entweder nen Kaffee unterwegs oder trink einen auf der Wache, je nachdem wie viel los ist.
Ganz schlimm war's in den Theoriezeiten meiner Ausbildung. Morgens Kaffee getrunken, dann zum Lidl gerannt (der direkt neben Wache/Schule ist), son kalten Kaffee gekauft (auch mal 2 oder 3, gerade wenn Sonntag Schule war und Samstag eben mal bisschen länger ging), die so lange getrunken, bis der Brühkaffee fertig war und dann alle anderthalb Stunden ca. ne Tasse. Eben jedes Mal, wenn Pause war. Hat man auch gebraucht, gerade wenn unser Anatomiedozent da war 
Ansonsten bin ich einerseits angenervt, andererseits froh, dass es in Mainz keinen Starbucks gibt. Einerseits würd ich nur zu gerne zwischendurch mal einen White Chocolate Mocchachino (wie heißt der auf Deutsch? Hab mich in Amerika vor drei Jahren davon ernährt) schlürfen, andererseits befürchte ich, dass ich dann ziemlich arm werde. Dafür gibt's jetzt in manchen Supermärkten wie von Emmi auch von Starbucks kalten Kaffee, da hol ich mir ab und zu mal den Caramel Macchiato, wenn ich mir was gönnen mag.
Eiskaffee, Cappucchino, die ganzen Spielereien eben, trink ich nur, wenn ich mal mit Freunden in der Stadt bin oder so.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> nicht raucht,


fuck


> nicht säuft


fuck


> und sich vegan ernährt


fuck

Ich leb ungesund -.-


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> fuck
> 
> fuck
> 
> ...


Deine sache, aber das ist eine Unnötige Provokation.

Und b2t: Und wenn ich Kaffee mal Trinke dann mit Milch und Zucker. =)


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> fuck
> 
> fuck
> 
> ...




na und?


----------



## Manoroth (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> fuck
> 
> fuck
> 
> ...



willkommen im club^^ auch wen ich nur gelegenheits raucher bin^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2010)

Ihr armen Verlierer

ICH trinke täglich 3 bis 4 Tassen Kopi Luwak.

Nur Pöbel im Forum tsts


----------



## Bolle_30 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja auch nicht so begeistert von Kaffee, aber ich trinke gelegentlich eine Tasse um in die gänge zu kommen, aber nie ohne viel Milch und etwas Zucker pur ist mir Kaffee zu widerlich.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich trinke noch keinen Kaffee, aber ich habe mir vorgenommen mit 18 anzufangen Kaffee zu trinken, undzwar Schwarz ohne alles!


----------



## Soramac (7. Oktober 2010)

Also Leute, das geht doch mal gar nicht. Wie wollt Ihr denn eine Freundin oder eure Frau fürs Leben finden, wenn Ihr kein Kaffee trinkt? 

Es ist auch ungesund warm zu duschen, deswegen werde Ich jetzt ganze 35 Minuten und 23 Sekunden früher sterben.

Ich trinke jeden Tag vor der Schule ein Kaffee, obwohl Ich im Bus schon wieder einschlafe...


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihr armen Verlierer
> 
> ICH trinke täglich 3 bis 4 Tassen Kopi Luwak.
> 
> Nur Pöbel im Forum tsts



Ah. Du trinkst also Produkte aus Kittens Nebenverdienst, ja? 

BAH. Ernsthaft. BAH!


----------



## Landerson (7. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich trinke noch keinen Kaffee, aber ich habe mir vorgenommen mit 18 anzufangen Kaffee zu trinken, undzwar Schwarz ohne alles!



Warum warten bis du 18 bist? Ist das mittlerweile so wie mit hartem Alkohol?


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Warum warten bis du 18 bist? Ist das mittlerweile so wie mit hartem Alkohol?



Das war Ironisch gemeint^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Oktober 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ausserdem gehe ich sehr gerne zu Starbucks um schön chillig in einer Chouch sitzend einen Kaffee zu genießen.


Mach ich auch gerne Mittags, mit einem schön grossen Cappuccino... und mit dem Netbook auf dem Tisch, wie die 30 anderen die jeden Mittag dort sind mit Iphones und teilweise mit Ipads rum sitzen.


----------



## Healor (7. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ICH trinke täglich 3 bis 4 Tassen Kopi Luwak.



Ist das nicht dieser Katzen-Kacka-Kaffee?

*schmeisst sich auf die Knie und singt*
Ich bin unwürdig, ich bin unwürdig, ich bin unwürdig


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Deine sache, aber das ist eine Unnötige Provokation.



Inwiefern? O.o

Und @Ohri: Was ist Kopi Luwak? O.o


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und @Ohri: Was ist Kopi Luwak? O.o



ausgekackte kaffebohnen


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich trinke ihn wirklich nur, um morgens wach zu werden. Ohne Kaffee könnte ich nicht aus dem Haus.
Wenn ich aber frei habe trinke ich keinen, weil ich ja ausgeschlafen bin.
An sich schmecken tut er mir aber


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Inwiefern? O.o
> 
> Und @Ohri: Was ist Kopi Luwak? O.o



Kann (Muss man aber nicht) Falsch Verstehn, weil diejenige Person(en) eventuell nicht Rauchen, ALkohol oder Drogen zu sich nehmen. Bzw Vegan lebt. =) 
Und es mit dem einzelnen an Zitat, dazu dann, F*ck, F*ck, F*ck etwas Provokan wirkt. =)


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Kann (Muss man aber nicht) Falsch Verstehn, weil diejenige Person(en) eventuell nicht Rauchen, ALkohol oder Drogen zu sich nehmen. Bzw Vegan lebt. =)
> Und es mit dem einzelnen an Zitat, dazu dann, F*ck, F*ck, F*ck etwas Provokan wirkt. =)



Öhm. War nur so gemeint dass ich mich darüber ärger, dass ich nicht sonderlich gesund lebe O.o


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Öhm. War nur so gemeint dass ich mich darüber ärger, dass ich nicht sonderlich gesund lebe O.o



Jo is gut, kam aber leicht Provokant rüber.^^
Is ja egal nur.


----------



## Potpotom (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Thread ist wie für mich gemacht. 

Ich liebe Kaffee und trinke ihn in allen Lebenslagen, nach dem aufstehen, während der Fahrt ins Büro (göttlich kleines Cafe wo man mir jeden Morgen lächelnd den Kaffee überreicht), wenn ich dann im Büro bin, zu Hause, in Cafes und auch wen ich sonst wo zu Besuch bin.

Je nachdem in welchem Cafe ich bin variiert die Sorte... mal Espresso (schmeckt mir nicht überall), dann weder Capu oder ganz normalen Kaffee. Je nach Lust und Laune.

1-3 Tassen? Wäh, her mit dem Eimer!


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Öhm. War nur so gemeint dass ich mich darüber ärger, dass ich nicht sonderlich gesund lebe O.o



Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich als zitierte Person gar nicht provoziert gefühlt habe. ^^

Zudem muss ich zugeben, dass ich hier und da durchaus mal ein Bier, einen Cocktail oder ein Glas Wein trinke, aber halt in Maßen. 
Und vegane Ernährung kann sogar sehr ungesund sein, wenn man nur Pommes, Nudeln und Sojapudding isst.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich als zitierte Person gar nicht provoziert gefühlt habe. ^^
> 
> Zudem muss ich zugeben, dass ich hier und da durchaus mal ein Bier, einen Cocktail oder ein Glas Wein trinke, aber halt in Maßen.
> Und vegane Ernährung kann sogar sehr ungesund sein, wenn man nur Pommes, Nudeln und Sojapudding isst.



Um die vegane Ernährung gings mir garnicht so wirklich, die finde ich relativ eklig (hab mal 2 Wochen in nem veganen Camp gelebt..war nicht cool). Und Alkohol in Maßen kann ja sogar gesund sein, aber die Massen die ich konsumiere sinds nicht, und rauchen tu ich inzwischen quasi Kette D:


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich trinke keinen Kaffee, obwohl es ja schon fast zum Beruf gehört.

Edit: Es ist spät.


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Um die vegane Ernährung gings mir garnicht so wirklich, die finde ich relativ eklig (hab mal 2 Wochen in nem veganen Camp gelebt..war nicht cool).



Es hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber:

Darf ich dich einfach mal fragen, was genau daran eklig ist? Es interessiert mich wirklich, weil ich glaube, dass manche Leute ein völlig falsches Bild haben. 
Ich zB. esse nicht anders als du auch, nur verzichte ich auf tierische Produkte. Brot, Nudeln, Obst, Gemüse, Schokolade, Pommes, Bonbons und, und, und - alles erlaubt. Und alles Dinge, die du sicherlich auch regelmäßig isst.

Vermutlich hattest du mit irgendwelchen Spinnern zu tun, die sich alles verbieten und sich nur von Rohkost, Weizenkleie und Haferschleim ernähren. 
Das darf man aber nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Inwiefern? O.o
> 
> Und @Ohri: Was ist Kopi Luwak? O.o



Eine spezielle Katzenart, ich glaub aus Indonesien, frisst die Frucht, verdaut, das Fruchtfleisch und scheisst die Kaffeebohnen aus. 
Der Kaffe heisst dann Kopi Luwak.

Ein Kilo davon kostet locker was um die 800 Euronen.

schmeckt besondern lecker mit Beluga Kaviar, und einem Sandwich belegt mit Kobe-mett und weissen Trüffeln. *schleck*


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Oktober 2010)

Kaffeepulver riecht einfach genial. Aber das was man daraus macht ist einfach ekelhaft.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Brot, Nudeln, Obst, Gemüse, *Schokolade*, Pommes, Bonbons und, und, und - alles erlaubt. Und alles Dinge, die du sicherlich auch regelmäßig isst.



Erklär mich für blöd, aber: Seit wann ist keine Milch mehr in Schokli drin? Bzw. gibt's auch Schokolade mit Sojamilch? Und wenn ja - schmeckt die?

Wo ich grad beim Thema vegane Ernährung bin: Vermisst du wirklich gar nichts? Keine Eier, keinen Honig, keine Muhkuh-Milch? Also die Eier könnt ich auch noch weglassen, sie in ihrer Urform zu essen - Aber Kuchen backen? Wie machst du das ganz ohne Butter, Eier etc.? Also Butter kann ich ja noch durch pflanzliche Margarine ersetzen, aber wie ersetzt man die Eier?

Edith sagt: Ah ich glaub ich schreib dir ne PN >_>


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vermutlich hattest du mit irgendwelchen Spinnern zu tun, die sich alles verbieten und sich nur von Rohkost, Weizenkleie und Haferschleim ernähren.
> Das darf man aber nicht verallgemeinern.


Du hast Tofu vergessen. Und die Vorträge über die Rechte von Tieren während man "Tofuhackbällchen" gegessen hat und davon geträumt hat, das Äquivalent zum Gewicht einer Kuh in Nackensteaks zu verdrücken.
Ich habe nichts gegen Veganer, aber dieses Essen hat mich von derartigen Strömungen gründlich geheilt. Das Essen war zwar improvisiert, aber diese Tofuprodukte, die als "Ersatzmittel" für Fleischprodukte genommen wurden haben mich schlicht angeekelt.
Gegen veganes Essen ansich habe ich nichts. Ich schnippel selber gerne mal ein paar Gemüsesorten zusammen und schmeiß sie dann in den Wok 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine spezielle Katzenart, ich glaub aus Indonesien, frisst die Frucht, verdaut, das Fruchtfleisch und scheisst die Kaffeebohnen aus.
> Der Kaffe heisst dann Kopi Luwak.
> 
> Ein Kilo davon kostet locker was um die 800 Euronen.
> ...


ih...Katzen


----------



## Nebelgänger (8. Oktober 2010)

Kaffee!

Gib...mir...KAFFEE!

Ja! Viel! Immer und überall.
Stark und schwarz. Der (hypothetische, da überflüssige) Löffel muss darin steckenbleiben.
Kaffee hilft in jeder Lebenslage:

Beim Aufstehen
Beim Wachbleiben
Beim Autofahren
Vor dem Essen
Nach dem Essen
Während des Essens
Bei der Arbeit
Nach der Arbeit
In langen Nächten
Vor dem Feiern
Nach dem Feiern
...und manches mal auch während des Feierns. Das führt zu sehr lustigen Reaktionen.

auch sehr gerne mal in einem gemütlichen Café, das gehört zelebriert!
Und ansonsten, zuhause in meinem Privat-Kaffeefilter.
Meine Freundin fasst mein "Kaffee-Equip" nicht an, sie behauptet, ein verschütteter Tropfen würde die Arbeitsplatte verätzen.
Keine Sorge. Sie lügt und hat nur einen sehr empfindlichen Magen


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und die Vorträge über die Rechte von Tieren



Genau das meine ich mit "Spinnern". Es ist ein verbreitetes Vorurteil, dass alle Veganer ständig versuchen, andere zu missionieren. Sie machen ihnen ein schlechtes Gewissen, verderben ihnen den Appetit, reden ihnen ihr Schnitzel schlecht. Schwachsinn! Es gibt leider einige von uns, die so drauf sind und sogar auf notwendige, aber nicht-vegane Medikamente verzichten, aber davon distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich. Darum habe ich auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis keinen einzigen Veganger. Diese "In deinem Wasser sind Kleinstlebewesen!"-Nummer geht mir auf den Sack.

Meinetwegen kann jeder essen, was er möchte. Ich freue mich, wenn sich jemand für meine Lebensweise interessiert und gebe gerne Auskunft, aber ich akzeptiere es trotzdem, wenn andere auf Schnitzel und Rührei nicht verzichten wollen.

Ich würde mir auch nie in "Veganer-Camp" antun, denn dort trifft man genau die Leute, die versuchen, einem ihre fanatischen Ansichten aufzuzwingen. 

Und: Sojaprodukte sind super, aber sich nur von "Fleischersatz" zu ernähren, finde ich nicht richtig. Wenn einem das Fleisch so fehlt, sollte man sich nicht zwingen, darauf zu verzichten. Dadurch ist man ja kein schlechterer Mensch, auch wenn einige selbstherrliche Idioten das gerne so sehen...

*Und nun sollten wir wieder zurück zum Thema "Kaffee" kommen. Es war mir nur ein Anliegen, kurz auf diese Thematik einzugehen.*


----------



## Healor (8. Oktober 2010)

*Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Kecoa (8. Oktober 2010)

hmm schwarzer Kaffee zu jeder Tageszeit und an jedem Ort einfach köstlich und wie lecker er duftet. 

2 - 3 Tassen / Pötte täglich. Nee, die brauch schon um überhaupt die Augen offen zu halten , auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gibt es dann noch einen Coffee to go und im Büro ist die Maschine auch schon durchgelaufen. Wieder zu Hause ist es auch schon Zeit für Kaffee und Kuchen und abends vor dem Rechner schmeckt er gleich doppelt so gut. In diesem Sinne... guten Durst


----------



## Landerson (8. Oktober 2010)

Frueher hat man mir erzaehlt das man durch Kaffee zusaetzlich Fluessigkeit (Wasser) aus dem Koerper verliert. 
Ich glaube mich aber daran zu erinnern das eine gewisse Show *hust Galileo hust* "herausgefunden" hat das das nicht stimmt.
Hat da jemand Fakten?


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Frueher hat man mir erzaehlt das man durch Kaffee zusaetzlich Fluessigkeit (Wasser) aus dem Koerper verliert.
> Ich glaube mich aber daran zu erinnern das eine gewisse Show *hust Galileo hust* "herausgefunden" hat das das nicht stimmt.
> Hat da jemand Fakten?



Der Punkt ist das der Körper versucht das Koffeein loszuwerden, das resultiert in einer höheren Nierenaktivität die wiederrum die Blase schneller füllt. unterstützt wird das ganze durch den erhöhten Puls.
*-> du must eher pissen gehen!*

so gesehen sorgt Kaffee schon für Wasserverlust.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Oktober 2010)

<---Kaffesuechtiger  

Ohne mindestens einer Tasse vor der Schule werd ich nicht wach, 2 sind aber besser. Muss stark und schwarz sein, viel Zucker ist gut.
Ab und zu ein wenig milch, aber eher selten.  Waehrend des tages meistens noch eine oder 2 dosen fertigen Supermarkt-Kaffee.
und Koffeinfreier kann mich mal^^


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 2 dosen fertigen Supermarkt-Kaffee.



du bezeichnest die übersüßte Kinderplörre als Kaffee?


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Frueher hat man mir erzaehlt das man durch Kaffee zusaetzlich Fluessigkeit (Wasser) aus dem Koerper verliert.
> Ich glaube mich aber daran zu erinnern das eine gewisse Show *hust Galileo hust* "herausgefunden" hat das das nicht stimmt.
> Hat da jemand Fakten?



Also. Das Koffein in Kaffee und schwarzem Tee (übrigens wie auch Alkohol) hemmt die Bildung des so genannten Antidiuretischen Hormons. Das Hormon ist dafür zuständig, dass in den Nieren mehr Wasser zurück in den Körper resorbiert wird (wenn es das Hormon nicht gäbe, würden wir 180 Liter am Tag Pipi produzieren). Das hat nichts mit einer erhöhten Nierenproduktion oder dergleichen zu tun sondern damit, dass im Gehirn die Bildung des Hormons gehemmt wird. Bedeutet: Je mehr Kaffee du trinkst, desto höher ist die Hemmung des ADH - desto mehr muss man Wasser lassen.

Allerdings gibt es auch ein Aber. Wenn ich täglich, sagen wir, drei Tassen Kaffee trinke, gewöhnt sich mein Körper an das Koffein und produziert dementsprechend mehr ADH, um den Flüssigkeitsverlust, der sonst entstehen würde, auszugleichen. Das Koffein hat (wenn ich in der Ausbildung nicht ganz geschlafen hab) immer noch eine wach machende Wirkung, allerdings muss man eben nicht mehr so viel Wasser lassen. Trinkt man nun aber wieder mehr, sag ich mal, 5 Tassen Kaffee, weil man eben sehr, sehr müde an dem Tag ist, muss man dank den 2 Tassen, die man mehr trinkt, auch wieder mehr pinkeln und dadurch entsteht wiederum ein Flüssigkeitsverlust.

Mein Vater z.B., der morgens eine halbe Kanne Kaffee trinkt und seinen täglichen Flüssigkeitsbedarf auf der Arbeit NUR mit Kaffee deckt - Der hat dadurch auch keinen Flüssigkeitsmangel.

Soweit ich das in meiner Ausbildung richtig verstanden habe, wirkt sich Kaffeekonsum bis zu 4 Tassen am Tag überhaupt nicht auf den Flüssigkeitshaushalt aus, er wird mittlerweile sogar zur Flüssigkeitsbilanz dazugezählt. Die Flüssigkeitsbilanz ist bei manchen Krankheiten wichtig, beispielsweise Niereninsuffizienz (weniger Flüssigkeitszufuhr).

Wenn dich das genauer interessiert, kannst du mir gerne ne PN schreiben. Dann such ich im Ordner die Unterlagen raus und erklär dir das nochmal genauer.

Quelle: Meine Ausbildung zur Rettungsassistentin.


----------



## Dominau (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich trink das zeuch so 1-3 mal in der woche.
Mit Milch und Zucker.
Schmecken tuts auch.


----------



## Landerson (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also. Das Koffein in Kaffee und schwarzem Tee [...]
> 
> Soweit ich das in meiner Ausbildung richtig verstanden habe, wirkt sich Kaffeekonsum bis zu 4 Tassen am Tag überhaupt nicht auf den Flüssigkeitshaushalt aus, er wird mittlerweile sogar zur Flüssigkeitsbilanz dazugezählt. Die Flüssigkeitsbilanz ist bei manchen Krankheiten wichtig, beispielsweise Niereninsuffizienz (weniger Flüssigkeitszufuhr).
> 
> ...



Wow danke fuer die Aufklaerung, ich dacht schon Galileo waere nicht die "Fach" und "Wissens" Sendung die sie ist


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nix gegen Kaffee trinker, trink aber selber keinen.

wenn ich dann aber Leute seh die ihren "halfandhalfandhalf" ( Halb Kaffee halb Milch halb Zucker ) trinken krieg ich das kotzen.

Is wie wenn man beim Rauchen ausspuckt, um den Geschmack loszuwerden.

Wieso Trinken( Kaffee ) /Rauchen, wenn es einem offensichtlich nicht schmeckt?


----------



## schneemaus (9. Oktober 2010)

Wer sagt, dass mir Kaffee nicht schmeckt? Ich übertünche den Geschmack ja nicht mit der Milch oder dem Zucker. Ich trink sehr guten Kaffee auch sehr wohl schwarz, aber einfachen Filterkaffee unterstreiche ich mit Milch und Zucker, um ihn etwas milder zu machen. Espresso trink ich auch schwarz (mit ein wenig Zucker eben), wenn er gut ist. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass er mir nicht schmeckt


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nix gegen Kaffee trinker, trink aber selber keinen.
> 
> wenn ich dann aber Leute seh die ihren "halfandhalfandhalf" ( Halb Kaffee halb Milch halb Zucker ) trinken krieg ich das kotzen.
> 
> ...



Das sind die gleichen die Cola oder Limo in armes unschuldiges leckeres Bier reinkippen.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> du bezeichnest die übersüßte Kinderplörre als Kaffee?



ja, eine art^^ Mir ist bewusst das frischgemachter 1000 mal besser ist, aber dazu hat man eben nicht immer die moeglichkeit. ich find den Jackobs Ice Caffee ganz in ordnung.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2010)

10% der Leute, die hier abgestimmt haben, trinken Irish Coffee - ihr Saufnasen


----------



## dragon1 (1. Dezember 2010)

Kaffee kann wirklich ein Retter in der Not sein - Eine Tasse starken, todschwarzen und fast schon Giftigen, schön gesüssten Kaffee muntert auf wie nix ;3


----------



## Damokles (1. Dezember 2010)

Was mir so zum Thema "Kaffee" einfällt:

Kaffee


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Was mir so zum Thema "Kaffee" einfällt:
> 
> Kaffee



Genau an die Scheiße muss ich auch ständig denken 
Schwarzer Junge !


----------



## Legendary (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich trink auf Arbeit ca. 2-3 Tassen pro Tag, gibt aber auch Tage da isses nur eine. Daheim trink ich selten einen und wenn dann NUR Espresso aus der italienischen Kanne. Auf Arbeit muss ich mich eben konzentrieren - IT lässt grüßen. 

In Italien im Urlaub dieses Jahr waren es so ca. 4-5 Espresso am Tag. :> Es ist nunmal verlockend wenn er pissgut ist und nur 80 Cent kostet. <3


----------



## Lari (1. Dezember 2010)

Morgens im Auto auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, dann pünktlich zur Kaffepause um 8.15 Uhr eine weitere, eventuell noch mit der Kollegin zwischendrin und dann ab und zu mal zuhause noch eine.
Am Freitag in der Regel auch ne ganze Kanne.
Auf der Arbeit schwarz, sonst mit Süßstoff und Milch.
Gerne mal einen Latte Macchiato oder einen leckeren Cappuchino 

Irgendwie... abhängig von dem Zeug


----------



## The Reptil (2. Dezember 2010)

<---- ohne Kaffee nicht zu gebrauchen ;-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2010)

tee...^^


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Dezember 2010)

3 Tassen am Tag und schwarz ohne alles!


----------



## Tyrnen (2. Dezember 2010)

Kaffee gehört für mich zum Leben dazu,ohne mindestens eine Tasse Kaffe am morgen werde ich garnicht wach.
Über den Tag verteilt trinke ich schon so meine 4 Tassen Kaffee.Am Wochenende natürlich um einiges mehr


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Dezember 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> 3 Tassen am Tag und schwarz ohne alles!



jup, dito

ich trinke meinen aber nur zu hause. senseo verwöhnt. der auf arbeit... na ja, kein plan. kommt mir vor als ob die dort drogen in den kaffee schütten.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Dezember 2010)

kein kaffee für mich...niemals!


----------



## Alion (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin zwar Informatiker, trinke aber fast keinen Kaffee. Ausser wenn ich im Büro fast einschlafe trinke ich manchmal einen Scwarzen Kaffee. Ohne Milch und ohne zucker.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Dezember 2010)

Morgens nach dem Duschen gibt es den ersten Kaffee - schwarz versteht sich, kann ja ansonsten gleich Kakao trinken. Über den Tag dann die Eimervariante, sprich Tasse leer und ab zum Auffüllen. Mit Kaffee meine ich aber auch Kaffee und nicht irgend solche Automatenplörre.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Dezember 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Morgens nach dem Duschen gibt es den ersten Kaffee - schwarz versteht sich, kann ja ansonsten gleich Kakao trinken. Über den Tag dann die Eimervariante, sprich Tasse leer und ab zum Auffüllen. Mit Kaffee meine ich aber auch Kaffee und nicht irgend solche Automatenplörre.


Apropos Kakao, 
mag hier noch wer Mocca Chocolatte?


----------



## skyline930 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle morgens bei gefühlten -10° sackmüde in die Schule zu kommen, und dann keinen kochend heißen Kaffee zu bekommen, würde wohl "Kopf meets Tischplatte" Realität werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (7. Dezember 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, naja zumindest ist es hier gerade Morgen und ich schluerfe meinen Kaffee.
> Da mir auch etwas langweilg ist habe ich mich gewundert wie euer "Kaffee-Verhalten" ist.



Eigentlich konnte ich Kaffee nie ausstehen. 
Dann während der Ausbildung (Büro^^), und nem Job (Behörde^^) bin ich irgendwie abhängig geworden.

Mittlerweile kann ich eigentlich nichtmal sagen, wieviele Tassem ich am Tag trinke, ich würde andeuten, etwa so wie ein Raucher eben zigaretten raucht.
Ich hab dahei eins von diesen teureren Geräten, was brüht und ganze Bohnen zermalt; tasse für Tasse, und das Ding ist eigentlich immer an.
Tasse benutze ich daheim immer meine kunstvolle 0,5er Tasse, die auch liebevoll "der Pott" genannt wird. 

Meißtens trinke ich einige Tassen, in den 2-3 Stunden vor der Arbeit.
Also nach dem Aufstehen 1-2 Tassen, dann eine die ich mit ins Bad nehme, Rasieren, Duschen etc. (manhmal fülle ich die auch zwischendurch nach, oder Kippe kaltgewordenen weg und fülle neu auf. Dann meißtens noch eine vorm Losgehen.
Dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (U-Bahn) eine auf halbem Weg, die ich dann bis zu r Arbeit leer habe.
Dann so circa 8 Std. Arbeiten, wobei ich etwa im 30 Minutentakt am Gratiskaffee hänge, der im Nachbarrum bei 4 jungen Damen steht, mit denen ich auch gerne mal 10-20 minuten flirte/quatsche und dabei noch ne Tasse nachfülle ehe ich den Raum verlasse.

Naja und für den heimweg hole ich mir meißtens ein kaltes Bier, oder wenn ich sehr durstig bin Cola/Mixery/Radler etc. (an stressigen Tagen auch mal 2^^).

Daheim dann eigentlich bis spät in die Nacht, zum Film, nach dem Essen, (Wenn ich wow Zocke, etwa alle 3 Instanzen/bosse/BG's zum Wipe nachfüllen, etc.

Also ich kanns nicht wirklich genau sagen um ehrlich zu sein,
ich kann ja morgen mal ne Strichliste einführen, allerdings bin ich bis Februar gewissermaßen im Urlaub, und sitze (im Winter umso mehr^^) gerne im warmen vorm PC, wo ich die Kaffeetassen auch gerne als Wärmflasche gegen kalte Finger nutze. (Rauchen und Zocken, macht kalte Pfoten^^).

ich editiere dann morgen.
PS: Interessant das ich damit aus dem Rahmen falle, war irgendwie der Annahme, dass das alle "mehr oder weniger erwachsenen" Kaffeetrinker so handhaben.
Muss mir wohl sorgen machen, dass ich es irgendwie übertreibe, was..


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich trinke normalen Kaffee nicht weils mir schmeckt sondern weils mich aufweckt. Wenn ich sehr müde bin trinke ich einen Kaffee und dann werde ich meistens wieder wach. Ich finde den Geruch von normalem Kaffee besser als den Geschmack.
Latte Macchiato trinke ich hingegen  oft und gerne, da ich aber irgendwie keine Milch ertrage habe ich eine Zwangspause eingelegt bis ich laktosefreie Milch entdeckt habe. Auf die reagier ich irgendwie nicht so stark und kann wieder Latte Macchiato schlürfen .. Starbuckskaffees sind auch sehr gut, aber leider recht teuer.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Kompletter Text



0,5er-Tasse? So eine hab ich auch hier stehen <3

Aber das Kaffeeverhalten erinnert mich an meinen Vater, der is genauso.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

Mittlerweile trinke ich immer mehr Kaffee, weiß nicht so ganz woran es liegt.

Naja jedenfalls keinen besonderen, eigentlich nur billigsten Discount-Kaffee, aber mit etwas Milch.
Fühle mich irgendwie immer wacher nach dem Kaffee Konsum, das is auch der einzige Grund warum ich die Suppe trinke


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Mittlerweile trinke ich immer mehr Kaffee, weiß nicht so ganz woran es liegt.


Antwort:





> Naja jedenfalls keinen besonderen, eigentlich nur billigsten Discount-Kaffee, aber mit etwas Milch.


Die tun da nämlich Suchtstoffe rein *Verschwörerischen Blick aufleg und Akte X - Musik abspiel*


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Dezember 2010)

Kommt mir langsam so vor als ob es eine psychische Abhängigkeit gäbe.

Noch nie Kaffee getrunken, Hab es irgendwie auch nicht vor.
Nach dem Aufstehen stelle ich mich unter die Dusche und werde wach.

Keine Ahnung wie man sowas lecker finden kann, egal welche Variante.


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2010)

Aus genau diesen Gründen :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LAVzhBAZI4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6PDPiuNA_HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt mal ehrlich.
Schmeckt euch das? 

Oder ist das einfach nur Gewohnheit oder weil ihr "denkt" ihr könnt nicht mehr ohne einen normalen Arbeitstag anfangen.

Würd mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Gerti (8. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich.
> Schmeckt euch das?
> 
> Oder ist das einfach nur Gewohnheit oder weil ihr "denkt" ihr könnt nicht mehr ohne einen normalen Arbeitstag anfangen.
> ...



Also ich hab vor einiger Zeit nur so Mlichkaffee und Latte Machiato und so getrunken, weil mir normales Kaffee nicht schmeckt. Letztens mal wieder ne Tasse normalen Filterkaffee getrunken und es hat irgendwie geschmeckt.

Weiß nicht, war bei Bier bei mir genau so. Erst hats nicht geschmeckt, ne Zeit später nochmal Probiert und seit dem trinke ichs. Aber das war bei mir bei vielen Sachen so, ich esse bestimmt 50% mehr Sachen, die ich früher nie angerührt hätte 

Aber weiß nicht, irgendwie will ich nicht sowas wie: "Ohne einen Kaffee am Morgen geht garnichts" und ich trinke eh eher selten Kaffee (oder ähnliches) was max. 1x die Woche ist.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich.
> Schmeckt euch das?
> 
> Oder ist das einfach nur Gewohnheit oder weil ihr "denkt" ihr könnt nicht mehr ohne einen normalen Arbeitstag anfangen.
> ...



1. Er schmeckt.
2. Ich hab ein Gutes Nachgefühl, wenn ich eine tasse hatte
3. Manchmal trink ich ihn auch nur um wach zu werden, wenn z.b. erste stunde ein test ist.


----------

